# Do turtles get along?



## ToatsMcGoats (Jul 8, 2010)

Alright, so currently I have a black fin shark, a dwarf frog, dragonfish, and what looks like a black oranda goldfish(never checked the name, I just call him Knothead) and I would like to get a turtle. Apparently, they are illegal to sell in Georgia, so I have to wait till I go to Florida to buy one. Would the turtle be okay in the tank I currently have, or should I get something new for him?


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

won't the turtle eat the fish??
A friend who has a turtle stocks the pond area of her tank with goldfish so it has a ready supply of food. Also turtles seem to need an area where they can get out of the water so the shells don't get too soft and some people say they need a red light on the tank so they get the proper sun rays.
Just repeating what I have been told.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

turtles need a large tank. They also need a basking area with UVA and UVB bulbs otherwise they will suffer health problems. They are heavy waste producers, so also need heavy filtration. They may also harm your fish.


----------



## JimW/Oscar (Jul 4, 2010)

Mikaila31 said:


> turtles need a large tank. They also need a basking area with UVA and UVB bulbs otherwise they will suffer health problems. They are heavy waste producers, so also need heavy filtration. They may also harm your fish.


Yeah what Mikaila said.

Also you have a cold water fish mixed in with tropicals, hopefully you have the tank heated for the tropicals (which would stress the goldfish). They'd all be turtle food, cold and hot plates.


----------

